# New brewery in melbournes east.



## Eggs (15/4/13)

I drove down a backstreet in central Croydon this afternoon and passed the public brewery. In Hary Laceys old shed. no net presence yet. licence application curently in the public feedback stage. would be great to have a decent brewery/ bar in my back yard.


----------



## Yob (15/4/13)

Hell yeah.. really hard out this way to get anything like that going.. used to be a dry area AFAIK and they still frown upon applications like these.. which is a real shame.. not many options for us


----------



## Danwood (15/4/13)

Cool...I like breweries / beer


----------



## Danwood (15/4/13)

The Public Brewery Pty Ltd ? Are these the fellas ?

They seem to be in White Pages

http://mobile.whitepages.com.au/business-listing/public-brewery-pty-ltd-the-7723966?ref=onlineRedirect


----------



## brendo (15/4/13)

I am pretty friendly with one of the guys who is getting this going. It will have a series of 50l BOP systems where you can brew your own, along with a bigger system where they can pump out beers for the onsite bar as well as for interested parties. I believe the plan is to also have a small hb store on premise. 

They have gotten through council approvals and just sorting out producer licences - almost ready to push the button on the actual gear/bling. 

Still a few months away and should be a cool spot to hang out on occasion - handy that it is 5 mins walk from my place and is on my way home from work. 

One of the guys who will own it runs one of the cafes up on Main St. 

Will try to remember to provide some updates as it moves along. 

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## Camo6 (17/4/13)

Fantastic. Following this with great interest. I work in Ringwood and it'd be great to able to stop into a hb store on the way home for emergency supplies. Not hops though, I know a guy who does em cheap.


----------



## Eggs (1/7/13)

Web site up and coming, nothing to see yet.

http://thepublicbrewery.com.au/


----------



## ThePublicBrewery (18/12/13)

Hi guys,

This is us, The Public Brewery Croydon. 

We've updated our website http://thepublicbrewery.com.au with some basic information. Follow us on Facebook (www.facebook.com/publicbrewery) or Twitter ([twitter]watersunbeer[/twitter]) for regular updates.

We'll be opening the doors in early 2014, but feel free to come down this Saturday (21st Dec) or Sunday (22nd Dec) between 10-3 for a sneak peek. We are still building but will have vouchers available for sale.

Be one of the first 100 to sign up for a BOP 'session' and become one of our 'Centurions' which will get you exclusive access to deals and discounts. Contact us at [email protected] for more details.

Look forward to seeing you there and welcome any feedback or requests.

Cheers.
MS


----------



## Woostyle (18/12/13)

Site looks great. Nice to have something like this so close.

Will definitely be down there Saturday to check it out!


----------



## DU99 (18/12/13)

can even do brewing there


----------



## Martrix (30/1/14)

dropped in to The Public Brewery today. Rad to have something like this starting up out east as the types of beer that these guys are stocking just cant be found, at least everywhere Ive searched. Bottle shop is open with Three Ravens, Mountain Goat, Napoleone Brewers (new!) and a few more. Strictly selling Independently owned beers. Brew on premises deal will be All Grain. Now theres a point of difference. Obviously going to cost more to brew a 50l batch than the other guys out there but pretty cool nonetheless. Bar will be open in the next week or two with the brewery happening around the end of march I think. Will be heading back there for sure. :kooi:


----------



## Yob (28/7/14)

Dropped in there with SWMBO and the bub on Sunday arvo about half past 3 and it was doing a roaring trade..

Nicely set up too, good selection of bottled IPA's and other non IPA type beverages

I love the use of recycled timber in the place, it's a real credit to the owner that he did much of it himself as I understand it.

Nice one, very nice one indeed.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Camo6 (28/7/14)

I haven't had time to visit the bar there but I've made a couple of stops at the bottle shop. Great range and all Aussie craft beers too from what I could see. Great to get a bit more choice out here in the Eastern burbs.


----------



## Danwood (28/7/14)

The bar's great. 

Anywhere that has the likes of Hargreaves Hill ESB on tap (a few weeks ago now) gets my vote.

The taps change regularly, so there's always a nice surprise waiting.

I'd recommend getting in early as it gets really busy later on.


----------



## Danwood (24/8/14)

Just dropped in for a Public Brewery Golden Ale, the first of many brews under the capable watch of Mr Guild.

Nice clean, easy drinking ale. Chinook bittered, and Amarillo/Cascade late, around 35IBUs. Great session ale.

Had a quick chat with the brewer in question. 

He even remembered my name from a few club meetings two years ago....*swoon*....what's a guy !


----------



## Camo6 (24/8/14)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh (sound of penny dropping) that Brendo. The man who helped kickstart my brew rig build. Nice gig Brendo.
I've been following the PB on Bookface and was wondering if this was the case. Awesome.


----------



## brendo (24/8/14)

Thanks folks... after initially just being a sticky beak, I took the leap 3 months ago and took on the head brewer role at TPB. 

Our first beer went on tap Friday and we managed to see through six (and a bit) kegs over the weekend - a great place to start. 

Will have some test beers from the brew on premise side to go on next weekend, with a stout to follow the next weekend. 

Was great to see so many people drinking the Commissioner golden ale and coming back for more. If you come in for a beer and see a bloke with a brewer badge on their shirt, make sure you come and say g'day.


----------



## Danwood (24/8/14)

Warning - If the brewer badge is handwritten in green crayon, it's probably just Camo6 pretending and looking to get free drinks.


----------



## Camo6 (24/8/14)

And I had one written for you too Danwood, until you realised they didn't serve Buckie.


----------



## Danwood (24/8/14)

Ha, I had to google that one !

I'm too classy a fella to drink Buckfast....and also, not Scottish....or Welsh !


----------

